# Gauge pods



## warsgoat (Oct 6, 2005)

Has anyone seen (or installed) a gauge pod that replaces the "blank" plastic cover at the top of the center console. They're being sold on ebay. The gauges are Volts and oil pressure. I'm thinking about purchasing the set but would like to talk w/ someone who knows something about it first.

Regards.


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

I have them in my car and love em. Very easy to hook up and looks great!


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

Go to http://www.pfyc.com They have them there. I am getting one as soon as possible.


----------



## warsgoat (Oct 6, 2005)

*Gauge pod*

Thanks for the info. I see these match the main gauge cluster better than the seperate "Micky Mouse Ear" look that is also being sold on ebay. I like these a lot better. What gauges did you populate the holes with...oil pressure and? Would appreciate any pics you might have.

This probably isn't the proper forum but I would like to here from more San Diego/Orange County GTO owners and I would like to get a club together. I'll get the ball rolling.

Awesome cars...well worth the effort! arty:


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

I am going with two Aeroforce Interceptors.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

There is a set of gauges available that match the other instruments. I believe they plug into connectors that are already in the dash. Anyone have information?


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

GGTTOO said:


> Go to http://www.pfyc.com They have them there. I am getting one as soon as possible.


I'm looking at these also. Want to keep an eye on the electrical functions to avoid any battery problems. Can anyone recommend the appropriate gauges to match the GTO's?..........


JET


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

http://www.jhp.com.au/enlarge-gto.p...ments/GTO-LHD-05-binnical-kit-h.jpg?imagealt= 
I have these factory Monaro guages in red look great. The plastic pod is custom for left hand drive but good match. Mine came with scratch so still waiting for replacement. NOT CHEAP $450. The 05 is already wired but have to take console and radio out to get to wire.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Just bought them on E bay with gauges for direct plug n play to factory harness. Seller was Muther_busser, out of Tx. $432.00 incl. shipping. Will not work on the '04.


----------



## rollover (Sep 16, 2005)

Is it just me or does $430 seem a bit steep for 2 guages? I got my K&N CAI and B&M short shifter shipped to the house for about $50 less then that. I love the way they look but just seems a tad outragious to me.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

rollover said:


> Is it just me or does $430 seem a bit steep for 2 guages? I got my K&N CAI and B&M short shifter shipped to the house for about $50 less then that. I love the way they look but just seems a tad outragious to me.


Heh. You sound like me. This is an old thread and on some of the earlier ones I said the exact same thing. $450 for 2 gauges is pretty steep.


----------



## macdogg (Aug 16, 2005)

Holden said:


> The 05 is already wired but have to take console and radio out to get to wire.


Negative. I actually pulled the top off last night and the wire in my 05 was just sitting in there. At least I guess that is the wire since it has a square, maybe 6 pin plug on the end. No radio pull out required for me to see the wire.


----------



## rollover (Sep 16, 2005)

I did the live chat on PFYC and was told that the pods they sell are going to be in stock next week and plenty of them. That sells for $139. I was also looking at the autometer guages in the carbon fiber and those sell for around $50 per. I can definitely see doing this for $250 but not $430. Anyone know what the stock color guages sell for from say JHP? Also does anyone know if I were to use the autometer guages that are for volts and oil pressure which is what the factory guages are for, can I just tap into the existing wiring that is supplied in the 05s?


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

rollover said:


> Anyone know what the stock color guages sell for from say JHP? Also does anyone know if I were to use the autometer guages that are for volts and oil pressure which is what the factory guages are for, can I just tap into the existing wiring that is supplied in the 05s?


The gauges from JHP will run around 200. There two gauges but one piece, so you can't have one without the other. It all depends on what you want for the car. I liked the look of the JHP pod and gauges and it was worth it to me to spend a little extra for it. If you don't like em or don't want to spend the money then don't. Any gauges are better than no gauges!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

wher would i go to get gauges installed and the wire under the blank consle how do u no what its for ie oil,temp,fuel


----------



## rollover (Sep 16, 2005)

Does anyone know if I were to use the autometer guages that are for volts and oil pressure which is what the factory guages are for, can I just tap into the existing wiring that is supplied in the 05s? Will the aftermarket guages work the same as the factory guages using the factory wiring making them pretty much plug and play?


----------



## hishep (Aug 10, 2005)

If you truly want factory type gauges, try this url: http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/gto-interiors.php They are pricey ($450) but plug right in on the 2005/06 cars.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

hishep said:


> If you truly want factory type gauges, try this url: http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/gto-interiors.php They are pricey ($450) but plug right in on the 2005/06 cars.


Do you have these in your car now? LMK......... I've never gotten a response to ANY email I've sent to this place. Makes me kinda nervous dealing with them. Also they don't post any prices..........why is that?


JEt


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

rollover said:


> Is it just me or does $430 seem a bit steep for 2 guages? I got my K&N CAI and B&M short shifter shipped to the house for about $50 less then that. I love the way they look but just seems a tad outragious to me.


No doubt about it...... :agree ......but when you're the only show in town, this is what happens. If we wanna play, we gotta pay...........!!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> Do you have these in your car now? LMK......... I've never gotten a response to ANY email I've sent to this place. Makes me kinda nervous dealing with them. Also they don't post any prices..........why is that?
> 
> 
> JEt


I personally know someone that has the Mutha Busser pod and gauges in their car. Looks great and functions properly. Thats why I decided to go that direction. I believe he is on the LS1GTO site,(JuniorSS)
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/member.php?u=239 
.He lives by me and I saw them in the car. Very nice setup. :cool


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> wher would i go to get gauges installed and the wire under the blank consle how do u no what its for ie oil,temp,fuel


You can do it yourself. Its very easy and there are quite a few write ups on the web for it. There is one plug and it only plugs into the factory gauges one way, and the gauge plate just snaps into place. Very, very easy.


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> Do you have these in your car now? LMK......... I've never gotten a response to ANY email I've sent to this place. Makes me kinda nervous dealing with them. Also they don't post any prices..........why is that?
> 
> 
> JEt



Geoff at JHP is a great guy. He has always responded to my emails right away. I bought my gauges and pod from him. When I got the gauges they were busted, he sent me another set right away. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from him again.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Grey-Goat said:


> Geoff at JHP is a great guy. He has always responded to my emails right away. I bought my gauges and pod from him. When I got the gauges they were busted, he sent me another set right away. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from him again.


Great........got a direct email address for him? Maybe he'll respond this time.


JET


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I just rec'd mine from E Bay seller Mutha Busser. They are flawless. 432.00 to my door. Took all of 35 mins to put in. Everything works great.


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> Great........got a direct email address for him? Maybe he'll respond this time.
> 
> 
> JET



Jet,

I sent you a PM.


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm sorry if somebody already answered this question, but assuming I don't want to sell my soul for two guages in a particular color, would some aftermarket guages work like autometer? That seems like the cheaper option, if it were just as easy of a plug and play.


----------



## hishep (Aug 10, 2005)

I've always gotten a quick response form them via email - remember they are on a different time and a day ahead of us. As far as having the gauges in my car - not yet. I have a new 2006 waiting on the boat ride as we talk. The gauges will be the first of several bolt on mods.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

yea man...i aint paying 400.00 for gauges..if i cant find them soon... i will customize an a pillar gauge pod from a different aplication... theres got to somthing close????


----------



## macdogg (Aug 16, 2005)

YouHolden? said:


> I'm sorry if somebody already answered this question, but assuming I don't want to sell my soul for two guages in a particular color, would some aftermarket guages work like autometer? That seems like the cheaper option, if it were just as easy of a plug and play.


Let me tell you a little story. I, too, was not going to drop over $400 bucks for some gauges. I decided to get the PFYC gauge pod, AutoMeter Trans Temp and Oil Pressure gauge for less than $200.
Yes, I had to manually tap some hardware to get the oil pressure sending unit installed and yes, I had to cut some hose for the trans temp gauge.
I had to buy a bunch of brass fittings, measure stuff, lock tight stuff and get dirty and burnt fingers (from not letting the car cool off), pull wire from under the car into the engine bay into the car and then up into the center console...
But it just feels so good to actually do something myself and not have to pay rediculous prices for stuff.
So, with all my work I spent maybe close to $200-225 on parts and had fun trying to tie everything together and have something on the car I can say I did all by myself.
That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

here's mine...installed 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

damn...they look awsome!!! i might have to rethink the 400.00 thing???were did you get them???


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> here's mine...installed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dat's what I'm talkin' bout! Looks just like OEM. :cheers


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> here's mine...installed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did get your pod and gauges?

Thanks!


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

they CAN NOT be installed in a o4....


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I've been posting throughout this thread that I got them on E Bay thru a seller called "Mutha_Busser". You can E mail him at this address.........
[email protected].

Ask him when his next auction will be. Took all of 25 mins to install. 
For an '05 ONLY!!!


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> I've been posting throughout this thread that I got them on E Bay thru a seller called "Mutha_Busser". You can E mail him at this address.........
> [email protected].
> 
> Ask him when his next auction will be. Took all of 25 mins to install.
> For an '05 ONLY!!!


I've got an email in to him. What's the story on this guy?

JET


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> I've been posting throughout this thread that I got them on E Bay thru a seller called "Mutha_Busser". You can E mail him at this address.........
> [email protected].
> 
> Ask him when his next auction will be. Took all of 25 mins to install.
> For an '05 ONLY!!!


Thanks.....I hadn't read your earlier posts.

Do you have to remove anything other than the upper console/dash panel to get at the stock connector? :cheers


----------



## macdogg (Aug 16, 2005)

Mean Goat said:


> Thanks.....I hadn't read your earlier posts.
> 
> Do you have to remove anything other than the upper console/dash panel to get at the stock connector? :cheers


read some of the posts here. your questions have already been answered previously.
so, to answer the question again, no, only the top plate has to come off to find the wire/connector for the $400 gauges.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## rollover (Sep 16, 2005)

That guy on Ebay has auctions constantly for those guages. He must be doing well with them. I've read his feedback and he gets nothing but positive reviews. I know the guage pod can be bought for about $140 and the guages can be ordered for $200. Does anyone know if the guages from JHP will work with the PFYC pod? I would rather put this set together myself and apply the $75 saved towards the Flowmasters I am looking at.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Mean Goat said:


> Thanks.....I hadn't read your earlier posts.
> 
> Do you have to remove anything other than the upper console/dash panel to get at the stock connector? :cheers


You have to remove the upper panel, then the 4 screws that are underneath. Peel back the housing that holds the A/C controls and the wire will be to the right side. Ya need a long thin hook type tool to grab it. It's a breeze.......


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> You have to remove the upper panel, then the 4 screws that are underneath. Peel back the housing that holds the A/C controls and the wire will be to the right side. Ya need a long thin hook type tool to grab it. It's a breeze.......


Thanks!


----------



## macdogg (Aug 16, 2005)

Let me repeat my situation.
I just popped the top cover off and my wires were sitting right there. I did not have to take any other part of mine.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

can everyone else post their pics?


----------



## silver/red/04 (Aug 22, 2005)

Are there any plans to make them for an 04?


----------



## drowssap (Jun 18, 2005)

silver/red/04 said:


> Are there any plans to make them for an 04?


you can get them, but only the '05 are plug and play.


----------



## PhantomGoat (Dec 4, 2004)

JHP now makes the kit for the '04, RED @ $650, other colors @ $700. Includes the wire harness connection and sending unit with instruction to make it all work. If you want the stock look it going to cost you...mine are on order


----------



## MaximumPwr (Oct 13, 2005)

They are OEM. They come on certain Monaro's in Aussie land. That is why they are just one wire plug in and the wire is already under that GTO's dash cover. GM just got cheap on us and didn't pay for the GTO's to come with them. I think GM tried to chop this car down as much as they could.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

they didnt chop enough....


----------



## MaximumPwr (Oct 13, 2005)

I know thats right. I am wanting one real bad, but they are kind of pricey. Was going to get an 04 for around $20k, but I really want the new LS2 400hp engine. I may be able to swing an 05 or maybe even an 06 with employee pricing. I still think this car should be around $25k, not $33k.


----------



## GTODan (Nov 9, 2004)

Doing mine the hard way. I really wanted to use 3 gauges so I am making my own. It is built on a factory panel so it wont have any mounting issues, just snaps back into place. Going to use Autometer Cobalt gauges, fuel pressure, volts, and oil pressure. So far I have only gotten the volts gauge.

Humble beginnings:

















Finished:


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Very nice! :cheers I'm in the process of doing the same thing with just 2 guages. $400+ my a$$ Good job


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

damn, hell of a job


----------



## hssaini (Jul 9, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> You have to remove the upper panel, then the 4 screws that are underneath. Peel back the housing that holds the A/C controls and the wire will be to the right side. Ya need a long thin hook type tool to grab it. It's a breeze.......



Sorry to bring this back from the dead....

I got the upper panel off, got the 4 screws out too. Loosened the trim around back a bit. I see something tied with a ziptie to the right, I am assuming this is where the plug is. I can't fish it out with a bent wire. I guess i need to remove the trip piece back more so i have more room to get to the zip tie and the plug.

Any suggestions?

Thanks 
Rinku

PS. I got my pod from [email protected] as well. He was great.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Got mine from Glenn also.......my son just grabbed the box, went out to the garage and in a couple minutes fished the line up and plugged in the gauges. Took ten minutes tops and they look and work great...........

JET


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

hssaini said:


> Sorry to bring this back from the dead....
> 
> I got the upper panel off, got the 4 screws out too. Loosened the trim around back a bit. I see something tied with a ziptie to the right, I am assuming this is where the plug is. I can't fish it out with a bent wire. I guess i need to remove the trip piece back more so i have more room to get to the zip tie and the plug.
> 
> ...


On mine the wires were secured with white tape to the lower right side. Had to give it a soft yank to break tape and then bring wire up to plug it in. Wasn't difficult at all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

could just cut the ziptie with really fine scissors.


----------



## Wolfdogs (Dec 15, 2005)

i have them, love em.....nice addition. if you get the gm gauges thru jhp, carefull, the plastic lens scratch real real easy...took me 45 min or so and novus plastic polish with a fine 100% cotton made in US terry towel to get the scratches out.

you can see them on this link: http://www.renokeo.com/gto.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

gorgeous pics !!!!


----------



## hssaini (Jul 9, 2005)

I got mine installed afterall. The tape was a pita to cut but after enough stabs at it with a hanger, i got it.......

Here are pics

http://web.tampabay.rr.com/hsaini/PICS/GTO/CenterGauges/

Rinku


----------



## rrathea (Dec 1, 2005)

Are the proper sensors (oil pressure) already on the engine for just plugging into the stock harness?


----------



## hssaini (Jul 9, 2005)

Yupp.......

Volts and Oil Pressure will be measured....Oil Pressure is in Bar i believe rather than PSI

1 Bar = 14.7 psi

Its really plug in.....on the 05s. Look at my previous post on page 6. I got link to the pics.

Rinku


----------



## YellowGOAT1 (Dec 22, 2005)

I used the e-mail address for mutha [email protected] and it won't go threw.I am wanting to order some of these gauges and don't know how to get in touch.All help would be appreciated.


----------



## hishep (Aug 10, 2005)

YellowGOAT1 said:


> I used the e-mail address for mutha [email protected] and it won't go threw.I am wanting to order some of these gauges and don't know how to get in touch.All help would be appreciated.


Make sure you type in the underscore..I.E [email protected]. His name is Glenn. I have bought the pod from him. He is a good guy to deal with and the gauges are great!


----------



## YellowGOAT1 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Gauges*

Thanks.


----------



## hishep (Aug 10, 2005)

hishep said:


> Make sure you type in the underscore..I.E [email protected]. His name is Glenn. I have bought the pod from him. He is a good guy to deal with and the gauges are great!


The way the email address is showing in this is wrong. It is underscoreing everything becaue it is recognized as an email address. When you type it in, just under score between mutha and busser (mutha_busser).


----------



## YellowGOAT1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Does anyone have his phone number.


----------



## hishep (Aug 10, 2005)

YellowGOAT1 said:


> Does anyone have his phone number.


Check your mail!


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

Can you send me his # also?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I emailed him a week or so ago. He said he wounldn't be able to get me any until the middle of January. Guess he is filling back orders.


----------



## hishep (Aug 10, 2005)

LITTLE GTO said:


> Can you send me his # also?


You have mail!


----------



## YellowGOAT1 (Dec 22, 2005)

I thank all of you for your help on the gauge pods.Got in touch with glenn super nice guy.I will have one after the 15th of January.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

big_mike said:


> can everyone else post their pics?


I get some stupid message about picture size too many pixels:cheers


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

So the JHP guage pod is way cool. Ive seen it with PSI on the OP guage vs bar, so that's slick too. 

Concern: some say that the late 06 cars don't have the required PNP harness under the cover. Is this true and... what is the procedure for popping off the cover without damaging it? I'd like to take a look for it before I shell out the coin only to find out it won't work. Any input from you guage experts would be most welcome.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Has anyone considered this gauge pod? The price is definitely nice.

http://www.gravanatuning.com/applic..._Fiberglass_GTO_Dual_Gauge_Pod_NEW_DM_DESIGN_


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

i have the pfyc gauge pod and sport comp gauges , the pod is only 99$ if u order 2 gauges from them,they r somewhat difficult to install though,the gauges and pod from jhp r electrical and just plug in the 05 & 06 ,i like my mechanical gauges better though,i had them installed by the dealer and they had my car 4 almost a week.


----------

